# How long is too long to cure?



## xsists (Mar 12, 2010)

I have some sliced up eye of the round that has been marinating since last Saturday.  Is this stuff still good?  Should I throw it on the dehydrator or throw it out?  I didn't have enough room on the smoker on Sunday when I made the rest.  Just wondering if its still good or not.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

Throw it on the dehydrator and see what it tastes like. Has it been kept cold the whole time? Is there cure in the marinate? It might be very salty so you may need to soak it a while to get some of the salt out????


----------



## xsists (Mar 12, 2010)

Its been in the fridge all week and yes there is cure in the marinade.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

Pull one piece out and fry it and see if it is too salty if so soak it a while but it is jerky after all so if it isn't too bad just try it. What do you have to lose. Unless it smells bad or something then just throw it.


----------



## lcruzen (Mar 12, 2010)

You should be fine. Do a fry test for saltiness and soak if need be. You can't over cure if your original measurements were good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 12, 2010)

Now that sure seems like a long time in the refrig for me I think I might toss it.


----------



## eman (Mar 12, 2010)

Why would you toss out heat that has been curing  for 6 days?
 If he followed directions for cure he can go 10 days and still be safe.


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 13, 2010)

Had some for a week and a half this winter. Took it out and dried it on top of my coal stove. The longer the marinade the better the flavor. Of course I had cure in it, and all meat was covered and was refered the whole time. I even turned it daily in my buckets. After drying I smoked them, boy did they get good. At least thats what everybody said as they were gobbeling them down.


----------



## ddave (Mar 13, 2010)

What he said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I had Canadian Bacon (pork loin roasts) in the fridge curing for 12 days and they were fine. Granted they were thicker.  Thickness of the meat and the Tender Quick instructions called for 7 days but I had a timing issue.

You CAN undercure but there's no penalty for leaving it in longer from what I've been told.

Dave


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 13, 2010)

Have to agree.  The danger in over-curing comes from using too much cure, not too much time.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 13, 2010)

As long as the proper amount a cure was used, it should be just fine.  Only problem that can arrise outa overcurrin is the cure breaks down doin it's job.  So eventually it won't be able ta stop them germs (that be why we use cure #2 on long term meats) but yer jerky should (member I said should) be just fine.

Open the bag, does it smell like jerky, any real off smells?  Is it slimey?  Green?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's just a bit a common sense, if it smells like it should I'd give er a try.  As it warms up it should smell bad if it has turned on ya.


----------

